# Driver's window wind noise



## jntsfan (Mar 8, 2001)

A month in with my 18 SEL-P and I'm bummed over the wind noise I can hear around the driver's window area at highway speeds. I've never been in the passenger seat so I can't comment on that side yet. I can't find anything misaligned or a large gap. Is this just normal design? Don't hear it on my wife's 2016 Tig, or any other VW I've owned. Anyone else? Sorry if I just made someone go "crap, now I hear it".


----------



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

2500 miles on my SEL and it’s quiet, something I have appreciated. I have compared the Tiguan’s quiet cabin to our Alltrack SEL which is fairly loud on the highway. Perhaps there’s a gap in the chrome strip around your door? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

No noticeable wind noise in ours. But standards might be lower since it replaced an 09 RAV4 which had a lot of road/wind noise and a whistle from the side mirror.


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

I've seen a few complaints about this. Its a problem in the golf variants too. Another problem that seems to pop up in Puebla produced cars...

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

alangjames said:


> I've seen a few complaints about this. Its a problem in the golf variants too. Another problem that seems to pop up in Puebla produced cars...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


Here we go again with the Puebla produced cars


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndenning46 (Dec 7, 2016)

alangjames said:


> I've seen a few complaints about this. Its a problem in the golf variants too. Another problem that seems to pop up in Puebla produced cars...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


A lot of people on the English Tiguan forum complain about wind noise on the German made ones. A few on the Australian sites too.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jntsfan (Mar 8, 2001)

Thanks for the replies, all. Probably nothing more than "normal sound". I'm admittedly very sensitive if not picky. No trim out of alignment so I think it is just the design. Oh, well.


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

Piscoot said:


> Here we go again with the Puebla produced cars


Yeah, haven't you heard? Mexicans LOVE to hear wind noise when they drive. :laugh:


----------



## jaybw6 (Jan 27, 2013)

Take it in for a check, it's definitely a defect. My 2018 SE was replaced by VW with a 2018 SEL and I noticed the wind noise immediately in the new one. I had the benefit of knowing for certain the noise did not belong because of the first one NOT having the noise. I took it in yesterday and they reproduced the issue and are having to replace the entire assembly and window frame (I'm not sure what these parts are actually called.).


----------



## jntsfan (Mar 8, 2001)

jaybw6 said:


> Take it in for a check, it's definitely a defect. My 2018 SE was replaced by VW with a 2018 SEL and I noticed the wind noise immediately in the new one. I had the benefit of knowing for certain the noise did not belong because of the first one NOT having the noise. I took it in yesterday and they reproduced the issue and are having to replace the entire assembly and window frame (I'm not sure what these parts are actually called.).


Thanks for the input and advice. I've made an appointment as it is clearly not normal. What I did notice the fit between the door and fender on the driver's side is not flush. The door sticks out about 1.5mm, which is enough to create wind noise at highway speeds. The passenger side is flush and has no noise. Sounds like an easy fix, right? We'll see...


----------



## jpik (Sep 11, 2017)

I might have a small issue with it in my sel-p, but I just left behind an impreza with 2 bad bearings. My ears have not adjusted!


----------



## jaybw6 (Jan 27, 2013)

jntsfan said:


> jaybw6 said:
> 
> 
> > Take it in for a check, it's definitely a defect. My 2018 SE was replaced by VW with a 2018 SEL and I noticed the wind noise immediately in the new one. I had the benefit of knowing for certain the noise did not belong because of the first one NOT having the noise. I took it in yesterday and they reproduced the issue and are having to replace the entire assembly and window frame (I'm not sure what these parts are actually called.).
> ...


Got it back yesterday and they fixed the window and the B Pillar rattle. So no more odd noises.


----------



## jntsfan (Mar 8, 2001)

jaybw6 said:


> Got it back yesterday and they fixed the window and the B Pillar rattle. So no more odd noises.


Thanks for the update on the window noise. Any chance you can post what was written on the work order? If I can bring mine in with the fix already spelled out for them the process should be much easier. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## jaybw6 (Jan 27, 2013)

jntsfan said:


> Thanks for the update on the window noise. Any chance you can post what was written on the work order? If I can bring mine in with the fix already spelled out for them the process should be much easier. Let me know. Thanks.


Yeah, no problem:

"Labor, J# 1 61VWZ Exterior Trim

Customer states wind noise coming from driver front window. Left front door run glass seal weather strip collapsed and air leaks on top of the glass. Front door panel/remove reinstall+front window glass, remove reinstall+front corner remove reinstall+front window glass, remove reinstall+front corner remove/reinstall+window guide, replace to stop wins noise from window. Parts 5NN-837-431-C-VNH Channel, and 5NA-867-927-A-RMS Cover"

B-Pillar Ext trim concern, Customer states B-Pillar Noise, both pillars noise while driving TSB #51-18-02 Complete TSB Remove/reinstall Headliner+remove reinstall both, airbag curtains+repair both B Pillars striking/bending, road tested before and after repairs done."


I cut out a couple of repetitions of wording and some spelling errors, but that's the crux of it. 

All was covered under warranty $0 and took 48 hours. This could be different based upon how many cars ahead of you and they had to special order the window trim. They said 3-4 days and it was done in 2. They also spelled my names with a Z instead of an S, but it kinda looks cool that way, so I don't mind.


----------



## jntsfan (Mar 8, 2001)

jaybw6 said:


> Yeah, no problem:
> 
> "Labor, J# 1 61VWZ Exterior Trim
> 
> ...


This is awesome. Thank you for taking the time to do it. I'll update once I can get mine in.


----------



## boonbunsen (Apr 22, 2018)

Did yours fall within the TSB vin range? Mine has the rattle but the dealer says mine doesnt fall within the vin range so they need to contact VW. I hope the fix is not temporary on yours!


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

Am I the only one astonished by the time required to fix this? 48 shop hours?! At the dealer service rate, labor alone would run nearly $6,000 for this repair!

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaybw6 (Jan 27, 2013)

alangjames said:


> Am I the only one astonished by the time required to fix this? 48 shop hours?! At the dealer service rate, labor alone would run nearly $6,000 for this repair!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


Oh no, to be clear, they had it in service for two days, it didn't take 48 shop hours.


----------



## jntsfan (Mar 8, 2001)

Okay, finally getting around to give an update on my situation. I did bring my car in for a few issues with the wind noise being near the top of the list. They said the door was out of alignment (which I could see that the gaps weren't clean) so they aligned it and "tightened" it. Seems to have corrected all or at least 98% of the noise. The "tightening" does make it necessary to close the door a bit harder, but I'm happy for the trade off.

So, if you're hearing wind noise there are fixes out there as outlined in this thread. Good luck.


----------



## Placos33 (Oct 29, 2018)

*Window noise va Tiguan 2018*

I have the same issue not please at all


----------



## Bratson2000 (Feb 6, 2021)

jntsfan said:


> A month in with my 18 SEL-P and I'm bummed over the wind noise I can hear around the driver's window area at highway speeds. I've never been in the passenger seat so I can't comment on that side yet. I can't find anything misaligned or a large gap. Is this just normal design? Don't hear it on my wife's 2016 Tig, or any other VW I've owned. Anyone else? Sorry if I just made someone go "crap, now I hear it".


I hear wind noise in the Jetta I just and it’s driving me crazy. I had the service technicians look at it and they said that they couldn’t ‘duplicate the noise’. After doing some research online, I found some side window deflectors that are supposed to help with the wind and cabin noise, so we’ll see. I only hear it when I get to about 50 mph. Unfortunately, I do a lot of highway driving.


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

3 year old post but what the hey. A tip. Friend of mine use to work at a Ford dealership. For a stubborn not obvious wind noise they would tape up portions of window/door seams then drive it to see if the noise went away. If it was still there they would tape another area and so on till the noise went away. What ever the last tapped area was was the problem area deserving a closer look.


----------



## cahrens (Jun 5, 2018)

Well, it's not a Tesla. You're going to have some wind noise. Tiguan has a nice stereo system. I seldom hear any wind noise. But yes, compared to other cars, the wind noise produced by the mirrors is a bit loud. There was a prototype Audi that had cameras in place of the side mirrors to reduce noise.


----------

